# 1 INCH MIRROR SQUARES FOR CUSTOM INTERIOR PERFECT FOR THAT CUSTOM LOWRIDER.



## MODELA30 (Apr 18, 2012)

I HAVE SHEETS OF 1 INCH SQUARE MIRROR ON A 24 INCH X 24 INCH SHEET WITH MATERIAL BACKING SO YOU CAN GLUE WITH MIRROR MASKING GLUE FOR CUSTOM INTERIORS. THERE $25.00 DOLLARS A SHEET PLUS SHIPPING I HAVE SEVERAL OF THESE. NOTE THIS IS REAL GLASS NOT PLASTIC SO IT WILL NEVER DULL OUT. THE POSSIBILITIES ARE ENDLESS.


----------



## MODELA30 (Apr 18, 2012)

TTT


----------



## MODELA30 (Apr 18, 2012)

TTT


----------



## MODELA30 (Apr 18, 2012)

TTT


----------



## MODELA30 (Apr 18, 2012)

ttt


----------



## Egypt (Oct 6, 2014)

Those would complete the transformation to fugly


----------



## MODELA30 (Apr 18, 2012)

WHEN YOU WERE SPERM IN YOUR DADDY'S NUTSACK THESE WERE THE IN THING SO THIS STUFF WOULD BE MORE FOR A GUY DOING A PERIOD CORRECT LOWRIDER OF THE LATE 70'S AND 80'S. AND I KNOW YOUNG MAN YOU WERE NOT AROUND. SO GO AND RIDE YOUR CAR THAT MOST LIKELY HAS 50'' WHEELS OR WHATEVER AND KEEP YOUR COMMENTS TO YOURSELF. YOU GOT ONE CAUSE YOU GAVE ONE. KNUCK FROM INDIANA.


----------



## MODELA30 (Apr 18, 2012)

T
TT


----------



## MODELA30 (Apr 18, 2012)

ttt
t


----------



## MODELA30 (Apr 18, 2012)

ttt


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

wish you had the strips instead of squares, if they were like 1/4" or 3/8" tall strips by 1" or 2" wide they would probably move alot faster id pick up a sheet then but squares i think your going to have a hard time moving good luck with the sale.


----------



## MODELA30 (Apr 18, 2012)

ttt


----------



## MODELA30 (Apr 18, 2012)

TTT


----------



## MODELA30 (Apr 18, 2012)

T
TT


----------



## MODELA30 (Apr 18, 2012)

TTT


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

where were you when i needed you lol..man it sucked to hand cut all that shit..G/L wit sale though


----------



## MODELA30 (Apr 18, 2012)

TTT


----------



## MODELA30 (Apr 18, 2012)

TTT


----------



## MODELA30 (Apr 18, 2012)

TTT


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

MODELA30 said:


> WHEN YOU WERE SPERM IN YOUR DADDY'S NUTSACK THESE WERE THE IN THING SO THIS STUFF WOULD BE MORE FOR A GUY DOING A PERIOD CORRECT LOWRIDER OF THE LATE 70'S AND 80'S. AND I KNOW YOUNG MAN YOU WERE NOT AROUND. SO GO AND RIDE YOUR CAR THAT MOST LIKELY HAS 50'' WHEELS OR WHATEVER AND KEEP YOUR COMMENTS TO YOURSELF. YOU GOT ONE CAUSE YOU GAVE ONE. KNUCK FROM INDIANA.


:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## MODELA30 (Apr 18, 2012)

TTT


----------



## MODELA30 (Apr 18, 2012)

TTT


----------



## MODELA30 (Apr 18, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Zachsta (Jul 25, 2014)

still got these?


----------

